# treatment for possible broken wind ?



## lauracrawly (26 October 2010)

Hi , i have recently got a horse who roars im guessing it could be broken wind but before spending a fortune on vet examinations i was wondering if there was maybe a suppliment out there that maybe able to help him out abit ? i dare say the vet will prob be called out about this but has any one got any experiance with roaring horses , what it could be (i am just guessing broken wind ) i havent notice him doing it on the field but then he doesnt run about that much , he is a tense lad to ride and his head carrage is very high and he does come behind the bridle , i am trying to get him to go long and low to see if this helps , but any suggestions would be great  x


----------



## Cuppatea (26 October 2010)

sounds like he is flipping his pallette. No supplements will help that at all im afraid, its a knock the horse out and fire it job. sorry! Good results when done properly though!


----------



## mytwofriends (26 October 2010)

My boy roared when I got him (he was a rescue case) and I did decide to go the vet route.  A good thing too, as he was diagnosed with partial laryngeal paralysis and needed a tie back operation.  Now he's as good as new. 

Now I'm not saying yours has that too, but I'd definitely get the vet to check your horse.  It might be nothing - or it might be something which needs attention.  I personally have never heard of a supplement which actually stops roaring.

Good luck.


----------



## intouch (27 October 2010)

Broken wind - heaves - COPD - horse will have difficulty breathing out, does it with two moves.  May also have a 'heave' line along the lower ribs.  Used to be thought to be caused by over exertion.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (27 October 2010)

If it is roaring rather than COPD/RAO then - as others have said - it's probably partial laryngeal paralysis. When this happens, the airway is massively restricted and the horse will struggle to get enough oxygen into his body at exercise. Indeed, the horse might be very exercise INtolerant. If you don't do anything about it, your horse will not be capable of the performance you probably want from him. He'll need the surgery. Insurance should cover it.


----------



## ImogenBurrows (27 October 2010)

lauracrawly said:



			Hi , i have recently got a horse who roars im guessing it could be broken wind but before spending a fortune on vet examinations i was wondering if there was maybe a suppliment out there that maybe able to help him out abit ? i dare say the vet will prob be called out about this but has any one got any experiance with roaring horses , what it could be (i am just guessing broken wind ) i havent notice him doing it on the field but then he doesnt run about that much , he is a tense lad to ride and his head carrage is very high and he does come behind the bridle , i am trying to get him to go long and low to see if this helps , but any suggestions would be great  x
		
Click to expand...




intouch said:



			Broken wind - heaves - COPD - horse will have difficulty breathing out, does it with two moves.  May also have a 'heave' line along the lower ribs.  Used to be thought to be caused by over exertion.
		
Click to expand...

There seems to be come confusion about the term "broken winded".  
So I looked it up: http://www.audioenglish.net/dictionary/broken_wind.htm

This is the problem with the odd terminology referring to clinical signs  bog spavin/bone spavin/wind galls/thoroughpin...they're all designed to confused us!!!  For years I thought broken wind referred to roarers...apparnetly I was wrong and it does apply to expiratory dyspnoea (difficulty breathing out) typically seen with _lower_ airway problems, e.g. RAO. 

Anyway in the OP you state the horse is making a roaring noise - so I assume we're focusing there.

there are multiple possibilities for inspiratory noise (may sound like "roaring") e.g. Partial or full laygngeal paralysis ("roarers" where the largyngeal cartilages and vocal folds collapse due to failing/weakening of the nerve supply to open them; dorsal displacement of the soft palate; subepiglottic cysts; prolapse of the ventricles; epiglottic entrapment; lumps; laryngeal hyperplagia and others....

The take home message is get the horse scoped to find what is causing the problem..._then_ discuss the treatment options of that one condition...

Oh BTW, there aren't any supplements that will help, so don't waste money on those for this particular situation...find out what is wrong instead.  

(I'm not anti-supplement BTW)

Regards,
Imogen


----------



## lauracrawly (28 October 2010)

Thanks imogen for your very detailed reply, , i am going to ring the vet tomorrow and have him looked at , i lunged him today and after me trying to keep everything very slow and steady in his schooling , on the lunge he went bonkers for the first 10 mins , i finally managed to get him back to a walk , he was really roaring but his tongue and gums were all a normal colour and his flanks wernt going ten to the dozen , but although he is fully clipped he was sweating alot and he really was shattered. I am going to ask the vet to scope him but out of interest how much would that normally cost and if he did need a tie back or something similar whats the success rate and cost of that , just so i dont have a heart attack when the vet bills me for it , i know it will vary on which vet but just a rough guide.
thanks again


----------



## ew1801 (28 October 2010)

the tie back operation is around 1500-2000 i think


----------



## ImogenBurrows (29 October 2010)

lauracrawly said:



			I am going to ask the vet to scope him but out of interest how much would that normally cost and if he did need a tie back or something similar whats the success rate and cost of that.
		
Click to expand...

Scope is a good place to start and each vet varies with costings so best check with your own.  As a starter, scoping is probably £100-150 depending on sedation etc. 

the tie back,depends on who the surgeon is and where it's done - referral may be more or if in house maybe less.  Also depends on how it's done, or if a hobday is done as well...

You'll need to factor in post op care too.  I think the estimate someone else put up isn't too bad for the op...not including after care or complications, but again best to ask your vets.

Success rates depend on severity of initial condition (surgery may not even be necessary) and what you want to do in the way of work etc.  

Often pretty good, but not without risk. Good luck.
Imogen


----------



## LynH (29 October 2010)

One of my horses had a tie back operation 11 years ago as a 4 year old. It cost me over £1,500 11 years ago so I would expect that it would be a bit more nowadays.

I would say the tie back for laryngeal paralysis was very successful in her case.  I fed and hay her from the floor to prevent food going down her airway and apart from one upper respiratory infection 9 years ago she has had no further breathing problems.  She does however cough two or three times the first time she goes into trot but once she has cleared her throat she is fine.

I'm glad to hear you are getting the vet to scope your horse, it is relatively straightforward and will give you a reason for the breathing noise.  Good luck.


----------



## DanaHart (29 October 2010)

Friends loan horse 'made a noise' when worked, found it difficult to work in an outline and sweated ALOT when worked...... vet investigated, it was partial paralysis of the larynx - tie back op, now as good as new.... all covered on the insurance (other than livery at the vets)... however, livery costs at the vets will depend on your level of cover


----------



## lauracrawly (20 November 2010)

Hi thanks again for all the replies , m lad was scoped and it looks like  partial paralysis of the larynx but there is also inflamation there too , the vet said the inflamation is causing most of the problem so looking for a good suppliment / treatment for the inflamation , the vet said something hebal would be good and to have a look about but  am in france and still have the problem of my french not being great , so any suggestions ??
thanks


----------

